# unbalanced life



## qwertyu

I was a happy person. I have had some very exciting days in my life. I found the my Mr. right and married him happily. Now I have come to the country he's from and my life has changed. Nothing here makes me happy. My qualification has no value here. I can't get any job. I have no friends or relatives here. I have no one to talk to. I was working at the senior level in a MNC but all I do these days is sitting in one room till my husband comes back from work. But when he comes he's usually tired and we don't do anything exciting. Most exciting thing we ever do is go to the supermarket. We're living at his parent's house so I don't have any chores to do because his parents do things their way. I don't go out of the room much because I don't want anyone to see me miserable. When I talk about moving from this place, it doesn't go very good because I'm unemployed. I don't want to live around his parent's house but he doesn't want to go away from this area. I feel stuck. The happiest girl has become the most miserable girl. I have never cried this much in my life. I wish I'd die. I don't want to live this miserable life. I don't want to go back to my country without my husband but he says he won't come with me if I want to go. He used to say he'd come with me but not anymore. He loves me a lot but I'm unhappy. Can I ever be happy again?


----------



## cb45

sorry no one to the time to reply to u.

theres no easy answer for u except to say, u've got to 
get creative and find something, hobby, volunteer, 
whatever it takes (reasonable-moral) to combat ur
loneliness/depression.

worst case u have 2 decide btwn which u love more,
ur work, or ur hubby.



peace--------------------------------------cb45


----------

